# Season 5 Woodsmith Shop



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like the season premiere of *"The Woodsmith Shop"* will begin today (in my area of Western MA)
They're going to be building a *3 in 1 bookcase* , per the episode guide. Looking forward to the new season : )
These guys could use a little bit of whatever TMac is on , and vise versa. LOL…Just kidding , they're both great shows !!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Got my machine set to record.
Both shows are good.
Thanks for the alert!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You're welcome , Eric : )


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It started here last week. I dvr woodsmith, Roy, Tommy Mac and Scott.

About your avatar. I drove this old heap for 22 years. It was kinda rough when I first got it. I wasn't scared to drive it anywhere. It would haul anything I could get in it. 1946 GMC 3/4 ton. A few years back I sold it to some fella from New Hampshire.










Sorry to hijack your post. I saw that old truck, that's all it took.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

I've looked for that show in my area of eastern Mass but I can't find it. What channel can you get out there?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hairy *, thanks for the picture of your old beast …I love the older trucks ! 
You can hijack any of my posts with pix like this : ) 
Sounds like you've got a nice channel line up for woodworking shows .

*Hi Lorna*, the show is on the local PBS station out of Springfield,MA , WGBY . Funny that it isn't on the CT PBS that I can receive here , CPTV , even though Roughcut is , except on Sundays instead.
Have a great weekend folks !


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not available here on the only PBS station we get. Darn it.
Calls and emails don't seem to deter them from Opera and English mystery shows.
Oh well. They know better than I….they think.


----------



## oldteletech (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of the first episode (501) of Woodsmith Shop Season 5 that they would be willing to share? I always record the shows but my cable service was out when the first show aired.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

oh yesssss… one o my favs Woodsmith


----------

